# Fursuiting & Me



## totobo (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello,

I just realized how much I would like to make and wear a suit. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice, thoughts, links, etc. on the subject. 

I'm nervous and confused. This is something I never thought I'd be interested in. 

EEP!


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmm, well start here : Would you like to make a fullsuit, partial or just plain and simple ears/tails?

Also making a fursuit, there are way too many methods and different variety of tips. It all depends on what character you wish to create and in what sort of style. Otherwise you can just commission one.

Wearing fursuits in general is something I am fairly new to, but creating the fursuit itself is good fun and puts your problem solving skills to the test. Fursuits look nice from the outside but are often a pain in the arse to wear around. I like it thoug because in a suit, I have an excuse to behave ways I would not behave without it, Eg: walking around like a scary maneating beast.

it is also advisable that you link up with other fursuiters living around you. Fursuiting by yourself can be nervewrecking and not very fun.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll tell you what I tell everyone else that wants to get into suiting. 
Research fursuit performing. There is more to fursuiting than just putting on the costume. 

Find a handler. Someone you trust. This isn't just some annoying "haha whatever" thing. Handlers are important, and absolutely needed with a full suit. Handlers help you see, get you out of rough spots, communicate for you, and make sure you're not overheating. 
The only place I have ever been comfortable in suit without my handler nearby is at a furry con, where a staff, other suiters, other handlers, and just furry vets know the warning signs and the general idea of what to do. 

When you research there will be tips like drinking water, no caffeine, ect...I don't want to spam this thread with all of them. 

Practice in private. There are so many people that get into suit then just stand there, no personality. You may as well have stuck a costume on a manikin. Practice in front of a mirror, see what you look like to others and get used to moving in the suit before going into public. It will make the experience far more fun. 

Let people approach you. This is my biggest pet peeve. I hate seeing suiters at cons that rush up to hotel guests and start hugging or whatever. NO. Not everyone thinks suits are awesome, not everyone in a hotel lobby is furry, seeing a stranger in full costume run up is fucking creepy. 
You will get attention as a suiter, don't worry about it. Do your best to focus on the people that look interested and interact from afar, hold your arms out for a hug, wave, dance, whatever. they will come to you. It is a fine line between cute and creepy.

there's more, but those are the major ones I can think of.


----------



## Furr (Sep 21, 2010)

Also know how â€œcreepyâ€ your costume may be preserved as. This kind of goes along with the whole donâ€™t approach people let them approach you. A lot of people are creeped out by the more realistic costumes. Just because you think your costume is awesome you might actually terrify people, I learned this the hard way when I wore my Kyuubi costume which I made to look meaner than most of my costumes. I really had to tone it down a bit with the acting because some people were a little freaked out by the following eyes, moving jaw and snarling lips. All I did was look at a girl and she went running once she noticed that the fox eyes were â€œfollowing herâ€.


----------



## Deo (Sep 21, 2010)

totobo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just realized how much I would like to make and wear a suit. I'm wondering if anyone has any advice, thoughts, links, etc. on the subject.



We need more information if we are to help you. What animal are you going to be suiting as? Will the suit be realistic or toony? Is it a partial, halfsuit, fullsuit, or just ears and tail? Give us those details and we'll give you the best tutorials to make it happen.


----------



## totobo (Sep 24, 2010)

I am considering a full suit for the same reason you're interested. Initially I joined FA on a lark, just making silly drawings because I'm an artist/art student by trade and have self confidence issues. Here I can make the silly, crappy and screwy stuff in my head without fearing the ridicule I would in art school. (It was an outlet of sorts). 

I never thought I would become interested in suiting until I thought about it as a sort of therapeutic way to work through some of my issues and meet people. (But I don't even know if it will give me the things I think it will).

I am considering an australian shepherd suit and specialize in stop motion animation so I am familiar with foam build up and sculpting. I am interested in sewing and can hand sew like a champ, but am just learning how to work a machine. Oh, here's a piece of info that may also help explain me, I am a perfectionist...  

Anyway, thank you for beginning to help answer my questions. I guess I just feel like I need help with direction.


----------



## totobo (Sep 24, 2010)

Oops, this entry was a mistake. (I'm just learning, sorry folks.)


----------



## totobo (Sep 24, 2010)

DragonicWolf said:


> Hmm, well start here : Would you like to make a fullsuit, partial or just plain and simple ears/tails?
> 
> Also making a fursuit, there are way too many methods and different variety of tips. It all depends on what character you wish to create and in what sort of style. Otherwise you can just commission one.
> 
> ...



I am considering a full suit for the same reason you're interested. Initially I joined FA on a lark, just making silly drawings because I'm an artist/art student by trade and have self confidence issues. Here I can make the silly, crappy and screwy stuff in my head without fearing the ridicule I would in art school. (It was an outlet of sorts). 

I never thought I would become interested in suiting until I thought about it as a sort of therapeutic way to work through some of my issues and meet people. (But I don't even know if it will give me the things I think it will).

I am considering an australian shepherd suit and specialize in stop motion animation so I am familiar with foam build up and sculpting. I am interested in sewing and can hand sew like a champ, but am just learning how to work a machine. Oh, here's a piece of info that may also help explain me, I am a perfectionist...  

Anyway, thank you for beginning to help answer my questions. I guess I just feel like I need help with direction.


----------



## totobo (Sep 24, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I'll tell you what I tell everyone else that wants to get into suiting.
> Research fursuit performing. There is more to fursuiting than just putting on the costume.
> 
> Find a handler. Someone you trust. This isn't just some annoying "haha whatever" thing. Handlers are important, and absolutely needed with a full suit. Handlers help you see, get you out of rough spots, communicate for you, and make sure you're not overheating.
> ...


 
Thank you so much for this reply. I knew a bit about handlers, but had no idea how helpful they are!

As for where I would wear it, the hope would be at cons and maybe just at home for photos. Perhaps it would expand from there, but I used to actually think fursuiters/furries were a little nutty and now really enjoy the fandom. The point I'm making is that I would need to get comfortable with wearing the suit before I think I could expand. *blushes*

As I said to the first reply, I am an animator by trade and we're trained to emote through exaggeration and timing. I am not very good at it, aside from in my head, but I think a suit would help me tremendously with expanding upon and learning more about my personality. (Which is why I'm interested). (Actually, I'm sure it would help with animation too! I never even thought of that!) Also, like I said in reply before, I am thinking about an australian shepherd suit. I feel a real kinship to dogs and have had several in my lifetime so far. (Three of which have been aussies). I know a great deal about their energy and wish to feel that out in my own life. (Let's put it this way, I've always been able to handle the high key dogs, aussies, border collies, terriers while my friends would cringe at their...enthusiasm. lol.)

I am also interested in suiting to meet people and express the more physical side of myself. (Not sexual). I love hugs and rubs but feel odd about doing these things with most people. I never wish to cross boundaries and hope that people would respect mind, but of course accidents will happen. I just want to be a positive presence with a warm vibe.


----------



## totobo (Sep 24, 2010)

Furr said:


> Also know how â€œcreepyâ€ your costume may be preserved as. This kind of goes along with the whole donâ€™t approach people let them approach you. A lot of people are creeped out by the more realistic costumes. Just because you think your costume is awesome you might actually terrify people, I learned this the hard way when I wore my Kyuubi costume which I made to look meaner than most of my costumes. I really had to tone it down a bit with the acting because some people were a little freaked out by the following eyes, moving jaw and snarling lips. All I did was look at a girl and she went running once she noticed that the fox eyes were â€œfollowing herâ€.


 
I respect this a great deal. I can be a bit skittish myself (I was especially this way as a child) and want a warm costume with a warm character (I'm a goth irl so...I am already exploring my darker, creepier side). I tend to be low key and am prone to depression and sloth. I'm hoping to explore the goofy, bouncy part of myself.  And like I said in a reply to a reply (oy, the confusion of threads for a n00b begins) I used to be rather critical of the fandom and have now found myself really interested in it.


----------



## totobo (Sep 24, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> We need more information if we are to help you. What animal are you going to be suiting as? Will the suit be realistic or toony? Is it a partial, halfsuit, fullsuit, or just ears and tail? Give us those details and we'll give you the best tutorials to make it happen.


 
I speak a bit about it in other replies, but: I want a full suit, australian shepherd, I am an animator by trade, stop mo is my specialty, so I am familiar with sculpting, foam work, etc. I can hand sew like a champ but am just learning to machine sew. And I am a perfectionist.  

Aside from all of this, I am also looking for what people think about the psychological and emotional ramifications of suiting. I'm hoping for some light therapy (though don't expect it) and am wondering...well...what it's like as well as where to turn for help.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Sep 24, 2010)

Being perfectionist and being good at sewing and sculpting is definitely a big plus! Fursuit making requires a lot of patience and 'perfectionism' dare I say. First things first, you need to draw up how you want your fursuit to look like, a character sheet thing. 

Also yes, I used to have terrible social anxiety and fursuiting is one of the things that has made me new friends and has allowed me to shed my outer shell. Making other people smile is also a rewarding feeling when fursuiting in public places or at cons. The best thing is that people cannot see your face if shyness is one of your things. As ive said before though, it is strongly advised that you connect with other fursuiters who live nearby first , go to gatherings and hang out and stuff. You WILL have something to talk about.  One of my biggest fears when i thought of fursuiting in general was potentially negative reactions, harrassment , etc etc. So far this has not happened to me and according to what I have read, it rarely happens to anyone. But be wise in choosing where to go in your fursuit. Eg: An are with many children/parents as opposed to an alleyway with rude thugs who think they are the bomb. Although... i do recall a group of gangster looking guys going " HEY you guys are cool man. *hand shake and high fives*".

And ah yes, my fursuit is scary and children get scared easily. Must be cautious.


----------



## Twink (Sep 24, 2010)

I love this thread cause I have also kinda gotten in to "suiting" as I am making a unicorn mask from a horse head mask and am just gonna wear all white with white gloves and black shoes. So this is really interesting as I never even thought of having someone else with me (even though I don't think I'll need one for how basic my suit is).


----------



## Deo (Sep 26, 2010)

totobo said:


> Aside from all of this, I am also looking for what people think about the psychological and emotional ramifications of suiting. I'm hoping for some light therapy (though don't expect it) and am wondering...well...what it's like as well as where to turn for help.


 
Suiting is not therapy. 
It is a hobby. A nice hobby, but "meeting new people", yeah no. That's not happening. When you meet people in fursuit, it's cute so long as they never have to see you again. Otherwise people who know you fursuit generally can be put off and think you're weird. This will hurt you socially, thank CSI and FOX news for that. Fursuiting bring happiness to others, but it is not "physical". Don't go around touching others. Fursuiting lets us get away from ourselves and inhibitions, but don't make people uncomfortable. Hugs and high fives can be accepted but must be initiated by the other person. No attacking people for "scritches". This is especially true of children, whose parents will sue you if you hug them and a paw accidentally slips (children are squirmy). Always keep your paws in view, never lift a child, always have a handler, approach people with caution and don't freak them out, suit in appropriate places, and always ask permission from the establishment before suiting there.


----------



## Jesie (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, you're gonna make a lot of new friends with a mask over your face.


_I swear to god..._


----------



## Deo (Sep 26, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Yeah, you're gonna make a lot of new friends with a mask over your face.
> 
> 
> _I swear to god..._


 
Wear a mask, be abnormal, have others watch Fox News and CSI, yeah no. Fursuits are fun and wonderful worn art, but they are neither therapy nor friend-making devices.
Case in point, This is how the public will see you if you:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_lmMmYAyow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTpiNcWYe4o


----------



## Fay V (Sep 26, 2010)

Well you can meet some nice people while suiting in the long run. I've met a friend through suiting when I volunteer at a local preschool. Fursuiting for the benefit of others can be very rewarding, moreso than just random suiting in my opinion. You need to be reeeeally careful with random suiting. In fact I'd say attend a few suiting in public sorta talks before trying. you learn some important things.


----------



## totobo (Oct 4, 2010)

I have no delusions about it solving all of my problems, but I was thinking that perhaps it would allow more parts of my personality to come out and of course I would never try and be physical with people who didn't want it. And I'm thinking I would avoid kids all together and just stick to conventions. I was just curious what people experienced and I'm not sure if I'll even go through with it. Some of the responses here have made me skittish...but exploring a more outgoing part of myself seems nice and therapeutic regardless of what others say. 

Again, I don't want to be sexual I just want to explore myself.


----------



## totobo (Oct 4, 2010)

Twink said:


> I love this thread cause I have also kinda gotten in to "suiting" as I am making a unicorn mask from a horse head mask and am just gonna wear all white with white gloves and black shoes. So this is really interesting as I never even thought of having someone else with me (even though I don't think I'll need one for how basic my suit is).


 
I'm glad you're excited about this thread. I'm just really curious about the whole experience.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 4, 2010)

Fursuiting at cons is fun if you take it all in stride. the fandom is jaded so the more popular/known suiters get more attention


----------



## totobo (Oct 4, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Fursuiting at cons is fun if you take it all in stride. the fandom is jaded so the more popular/known suiters get more attention


 
I had a feeling. lol. I'm just hoping to meet people who have this in common with me. And if I find someone who I can be cuddly with I do, if I don't, I don't. The same goes for expressing other sides of myself; I'm not looking for fame, attention or miracles.


----------



## totobo (Oct 4, 2010)

You know, the more I think about it, the more I'm a little appalled that people don't seem to understand that there are boundaries...and that interacting with people/children in any capacity can be unwanted and uncomfortable. 

Granted, I'm glad we're working through this discussion. I know I wasn't even AWARE of handlers before I began this thread.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 4, 2010)

No I know what you mean. suiting has helped me in certain aspects, at the same time I am fully aware it is a costume, it has limits and it can be scary. 

the problem with suiters is it really isn't difficult for a furry to get a suit (whether or not it is a very nice looking one is another thing). Furries are notorious for being very open about everything, and unaware of social implications. Give a furry anonymity and it can only get worse. So you end up with the ones that want to be "OMFG adorable" and don't understand not everyone enjoys that sort of thing, or worse yet they think humping random people is funny. 
For the most part they stick to cons, because the fandom is their safety bubble. 

What really pisses me off is the people that suit outside the fandom without any god damn sense at all. "I'm gonna go to the park alone, and run up to kids, and stick around even though the parents don't look happy. How could anyone not want a full grown masked stranger near their precious baby's?" 

Suiting is very fun and rewarding, but there are downsides, and if you don't have a lick of sense then you make it hard on those of us actually trying to suit for some good.


----------

